# Carnivore - I have a tenderloin for tomorrow......



## kitchenelf (Nov 9, 2003)

How do you do your soy glaze - and I guess you use your smoker?  I only have Hickory wood.....  I was going to do a soy/pineapple juice/white wine marinade but we had Asian tonight so I want something different.

Thanks

and LOL on the same dinner as ironchef!


----------



## carnivore (Nov 9, 2003)

hi kitchenelf,
i usually just do it on my grill--i direct grill it but i put some wood chips on the coals and then cover the grill.  you could smoke/indirect grill it too, i just like the outside to be a little crusty from the direct grilling.  hickory is great (it's one of my favorites).
as far as the soy marinade, the one i'm trying tonight is:
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tsp veg. oil
2 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp dried oregano
pepper to taste

--boil the marinade and use as a basting glaze.

haven't tried it before--hopefully it will turn out good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks carnivore - I will try it tomorrow unless you let me know that you didn't like it - btw - I love your drinking dino!


----------

